# the BOXAMAJIG maze!



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

seems more appropriate to post this here than general topics. This was a cheap inexpensive toy, all you need are some old small boxes and some duct tape!









Allow me to introduce... the Boxamajig maze!









Enter at the top...









a quick peek back before rounding the first corner to the left of the entrance...









into the Cherrios box! She's quite confused about it being open...









but continues on her way.









Now into the Pepsi box! This is the most intricate box, the Ale-8-one (yellow & red) in the back corner is the path from the entrance box to the Cherrios box. She's coming in from the Cherrios box over a little bridge that goes on top of the Swiss Rolls box, which has a hole & is connected to the cracker box. 


































The cracker box goes into a tissue box wich has another Swiss Roll box leading back up and out (that's the one she's in). She's still quite perplexed about all these boxes being open for pictures. It's usually all closed up.









The Swiss Roll box leads up to the antennae combo. A DTV antennae box and the cardboard filler thing that keeps it from getting crushed. The shapes on the latter make a little mini maze all of their own, but once navigated leads to a hole that drops down into the main box..









and our triumphant exit!

It's way better than a 'flat' maze because if you turn it on it's side it's a whole new maze. If your ratties are older I guess you'll need bigger boxes.


----------



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

Hehe that's cute. I stapled like 3 12pack coke boxes and a case of 24 together and cut holes in them. Charlie loved his little Coke Box Castle.


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

i just realized I didn't rotate these pics... I could have sworn I did. Well they aren't spider rats so I reckon y'all can figure out which ones are sideways.


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

lol, I like it! I have tons of boxes... Its pathetic, I raid other people's pantries for empty or near empty boxes :, now I just need to make a 'boxamajig' maze! Looks like fun!


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

MAKE SURE TO CUT PASSAGE HOLES BIG !!!

I had both of them in it one night and they fought to go through something at the same time and I heard many a heartbreaking squeal. No injurys thankfully but definatly need big holes or one in at a time!


----------

